# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  PCT at GNC?

## Mase33

Somebody told me that GNC carries a product that can be used for your pct. Does anybody know anything about this?

----------


## Nooomoto

No. Get Nolvadex or Clomid, or both.

----------


## IM708

Sorry but 6-oxo and novedex just won't cut it. Also they cost more than buying shit that will actually work.

----------


## Mase33

thats what i thought but what if you cant get ahold of nolvadex or clomid? will the stuff at GNC work?

----------


## AnimalGear

NO, don't buy any PCT chems at GNC. 

absolutely not. they are not real research chems

----------


## redz

Get the real thing you will be glad you did.

----------


## Mase33

i want to get nolva but just having a hard time.

----------


## IM708

ar-r .com find the tamox and order. No biggie

----------


## Mase33

tamox. got it. thanks.

----------

